
Fyre Festival founder arrested, charged with wire fraud - rpeden
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/30/fyre-festival-founder-arrested-billy-mcfarland/
======
akoster
From section 1394 of the penal code (FyreWire (fraud)) ;-)

------
rdiddly
Aha, I _knew_ there was a name for that!

------
valuearb
He's gonna be a legend, bro!

